# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  pmr bell phones model 99160

## manolo

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
έσω τα παραπάνω Pmr walkie talkie και παρουσιάζουν το εξής πρόβλημα: 
Το ένα εμφανίζει μόνιμα μήνυμα busy με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να εκπέμψεις ούτε να λάβεις οτιδήποτε παρά ακούς ένα μόνιμο squelch και έχεις μήνυμα "busy" στο display.

Το άλλο pmr του ζευγαριού δεν ανταποκρίνεται κανένα πλήκτρο, ούτε το ΡΤΤ, ούτε τίποτα παρά μόνο το πλήκτρο ON/OFF.
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι δικά μου αλλά ενός φίλου και το user manual έχει χαθεί. Έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο δεν βρήκα τίποτα.

Καμιά ιδέα τι να κάνω ή πως μπορώ να δώσω λύση;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
έτσι για την ιστορία να αναφέρω ότι τα walkie talkie τα έφτιαξα. Βασικά αυτό που χρειαζόντουσαν ήταν ένα καλό καθάρισμα με ισοπροπυλική γιατί η πλακέτα ήταν φουλ στις οξειδώσεις σε αρκετά σημεία λόγω εισροής νερού παλιότερα. Το μόνο που περιμένω είναι ανταλλακτικό ΡΤΤ button για το ένα PMR (είναι SPST Mini right-angle pushbutton)  - μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ -  γιατί το ήδη υπάρχον δεν δουλεύει, το μέτρησα, εξού και δεν λειτουργούσε το ΡΤΤ.

----------

